# Alright, will the CCW's fit on my goat or not?!



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I am ready to spend money on wheels for my GTO. I am only interested in the CCW 3-piece forged wheels. I still haven't decided if I want the anodized or polished wheels, but that will be the least of my worries.

My Question:

Can I fit an 18X8 in front, and 18X9 in the rear? 

and, can I fit an 18X8.5 or 18X9 in the front and an 18X10 in the rear. I want something that will give the car a real meaty look. I figure the CCW's make damn near anything look good. 

Let me know wheel gurus!


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

You Should Be Fine With 18x8.5 Or 18x9 All The Way Around As Far As The 18x10 In The Rear Goes You'll Probably Have To Roll The Edges To Get Them To Work On The Rear. Keep In Mind Your Stock Wheels Are 8.5's Whick Means A 10" Wheel Will Stick Out 1.5" Past The Fender Wells. I Tried To Put 17x9.5" On Mine And They Wouldn't Fit The Front At All So I Had To Special Order A Set Of 17x8 All The Way Around. Good Luck.


----------

